# Snakewood and Amboyna burl peppermills



## dvoigt (Oct 6, 2018)

I mentioned these in a different post and a couple people wanted to see them. Here is a picture of my Amboyna burl peppermill with the live edge top, it's about 16" tall. The snakewood peppermill is mixed in with a few others, it's 10" tall. It does have a few cracks in it. It's hard to get it to not crack. 

I current have these forsale, they are great conversation starters at my shows. I woman really wanted the snakewood one at my last show but her husband said no because she didn't even like pepper!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Oct 6, 2018)

Those are awesome Derek! I'm sure you had a heck of a time with that snakewood, hope you're charging enough for it! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 6, 2018)

Very cool! Turning a big piece of snake wood like that must generate a bit of pucker. All look great. Really like the natural edge on the amboyna.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dvoigt (Oct 7, 2018)

Tony said:


> Those are awesome Derek! I'm sure you had a heck of a time with that snakewood, hope you're charging enough for it! Tony


I price it accordingly, mostly too see people's expressions

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 14, 2018)

Love the form, nice clean lines and a good flow. Nice job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

